# Kokondo Karate



## Yeti (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi all,
Anyone familiar with the style of Kokondo Karate?  I came across it recently and would like to know more about it. Seems to be a blend of Isshin-ryu and Shotokan for the most part, but looks like a very solid system of traditional self defense.

Any input would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it the one founded by Mr. Thomas Burdine?


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Feb 21, 2006)

This must be what you are asking about: http://www.ikja.com/

I can only guy by what is on the web site. 
There is some hype, but that is to be expected.  The internet is crowded with al lsorts of martial arts schools.  He has to give you something to entrice you.

This is not a Japanese style of Karate as he claims.  It is American Karate and is rather un-traditional.

That aside, they do not seem to be making any claims of great rank or titles. There is some mention of "no contracts", which is a good sign.  To me this says he has confidence that you will want to stay and he does not feel the need to force students to pay even if they quit.

Check it out and see if it suits you.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks.
That's pretty much all I was able to dig up too. I did find an article somewhere (I didn't bookmark it!) that really discredited the system, but only in that some of the bunkai were no longer being taught. Somehow the writer of this particular article thought that watered down the style. 

Thanks again.


----------

